# Casting Colors



## mharvey (Feb 13, 2013)

I am about to start casting with colors..so far...I have used just clear with skins etc...I have both PR and Alumilite...and dye from Alumilite...but I have read about using powders for body...is that the same color powder as the dye...or ....or ...or...any comments?


----------



## mredburn (Feb 13, 2013)

pearl ex is used as well as mica from coastalscents.com and other places to add metallic shine and color the clear resin.


----------



## mharvey (Feb 13, 2013)

So....if I want black...I use black powder...and so forth...if i want a white swirl...I use pearl ex....and the same to just prevent a transparent/translucent look?


----------



## resinman (Feb 14, 2013)

PM me with your phone # and the best time to call. I will see if I can help
Thanks, Gary


----------

